# Lumber for Les Crowder top bar hive



## jbd (Sep 21, 2015)

I'm going to follow Les Crowder's design for a top bar hive. It isn't clear if he uses rough cut 1x10 or planed 1x10 (actually 3/4 x 9 1/4"). Does anybody know which size lumber he uses?


----------



## DaisyNJ (Aug 3, 2015)

I used planed for one and came out ok.


----------



## ChuckReburn (Dec 17, 2013)

jbd said:


> I'm going to follow Les Crowder's design for a top bar hive. It isn't clear if he uses rough cut 1x10 or planed 1x10 (actually 3/4 x 9 1/4"). Does anybody know which size lumber he uses?


He built one at the house last week - planed 2x10 straight from Home Depot. He commented that 2x10 is cheaper than 1x10 so if weight isn't an issue, just go with the 2x material.


----------



## jbd (Sep 21, 2015)

Thanks for the help. I went with the planed 1x10 from Home Depot.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Let Les get his own lumber.


----------



## Riskybizz (Mar 12, 2010)

"Let Les get his own lumber. "

Perhaps we'll soon see another "please help fund request" so that Les can afford to purchase some more wood to make his TB hives.


----------



## cavscout (Apr 21, 2015)

Chuck I use 2x10's also, there cheap and will last forever. I don't plan on moving them!


----------



## Chuck Jachens (Feb 22, 2016)

The thicker sides make a huge difference in overwintering (as long as you have insulated the top bars. I think the bees can better regulate tempurature in the hive during summer also.


----------

